# MY LOCUST ARN'T LAYING EGGS!!



## cricket (Sep 16, 2005)

* :arrow: :arrow: :roll: i bought some locust and they didn't lay eggs, they mated they had sand and they had heat what was going wrong please tell me if you know thankyou!!. *


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Have you done the following? if so try, try again 

*Temperature & Humidity*
Keep locusts at a temperature of 20 - 26C and in a dry atmosphere to prevent fungal infections. 

*Breeding Locusts*
If you are wanting to breed your own locust them all that's needed is a 4 inch deep dish filled with silver sand or sharp sand. The sand should be kept moist by wetting it and adding a few drops of water each day, you don't want the sand wet though, just moist.

The female locust will position herself over the sand dish and push her back end in to it to deposit up to 200 eggs. Keep if your tank is the correct temperature (see above) then the locusts will emerge after 10 - 12 days. 

The young can be fed on the same material as the adults and will go through several (5) instar moultings before becoming adult


----------



## Dan- (Sep 28, 2005)

Keep locusts warmer than that, they need atleast 90f (I guess thats about 32c) to thrive, the eggs will hatch quicker too.

Locusts are notoriously hard to culture but its well worth the effort.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I never managed to breed them till over the summer when I bought a handful of boxes of them and left them a few days before I fed them to the lizards and found piles of eggs!! They never hatched though


----------

